# FUNNY "24" STORY!!



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

During the last several years my DH and I were SOOO busy with kids and work that we never watched "24". My kids (25-38 yrs) were always talking about what a good show it was, so Christmas 2007 I bought my husband a "boxed set" at Sam's that was packed in a metal case and included a "bonus gift" which turned out to be a dark grey T-shirt with an "official" looking seal that said "Counter Terrorism Unit" on top and United States of America underneath it.

My husband wears it around the house etc. but one day we decided to run out and get something quick to eat. Our server (male) kept "eyeing" my husband's T-shirt - and finally comes up to him and says "I want to thank-you for your service to our country." We thought he was joking and grinned at him until we realized he was DEAD SERIOUS and thought my DH was employed by a real government agency called the "Counter Terrorism Unit". 

We had to explain to him it was just a TV show.....

Rather sad that so many of our young people believe everything they see on TV - - - but at least this kid's heart was in the right place!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh that is so funny! but there probably is something like a counter terrorism unit...but I bet they don't wear t-shirts advertising it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Lynda, how funny!! LMBO 

We are huge '24' fans as well! :whoo:


----------

